# ICD-10-CM diabetes coding



## cwysocki (Mar 5, 2014)

How would 'Type 2 Diabetes Mellitus, poorly controlled with hyperosmolarity' be coded in ICD-10-CM ?
 Is E11.00 alone correct or is E11.00 with E11.65 correct ? 
Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 5, 2014)

from what you have stated it is just the E11.00.


----------

